# Wizard of Oz Yard Display 2017



## fluffydonut (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is a video of our first attempt at a walk through. Most of the props were handmade. We created our own video for the wizard and got the design of the wizard backdrop from another haunter online - Albertson Halloween House. The theme went over really well with a lot of the adults enjoying the nostalgia of it. Had over 500 trick or treaters. My whole family dressed up as well - we had the Wicked Witch, Flying Monkey, an evil tree, Mayor of Munchkinland, Glinda, Lion, Scarecrow, and Dorothy. I weaved in and out and interacted with the crowds in full character as the Wicked Witch. Lots of fun!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!! You put a lot of work into this and it shows. Like the lighted rope to guide people and playing the video was a fun idea


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I agree with HR.
The amount of effort involve must have been incredible.
I'm sure everyone loved it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely not your typical yard display:jol: Really well done!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I loved what you did with this! My mother loves Wizard of Oz and she will get a kick outta this. I can't wait to show her this now.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Unbelievably awesome ... !


----------



## jahip (Apr 4, 2015)

Very well done outstanding work


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Magnificent. I want to come over... And where do you store all of this?


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! That was a lot of work!!


----------



## panicRealm (Jun 22, 2020)

i too like the lighted rope idea. great job. I am thinking of doing a haunted wizard/witch theme this year if i can come up with some prop ideas.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very unique and creative! Love how you laid it out sequentially and had each section motion activated.


----------

